# Saw this in a Maxim



## Carlo (Dec 28, 2007)

Saw that and kinda chuckled. It was part of their "Ultimate Sexiest List" Figured Id share.

-Carlo


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

Very cool.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Hahah! wow.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Anyone want that fish? I have lots.


----------



## Kribensis12 (Jan 1, 2008)

LOL! I thought that was funny and innappropiate at the same time!


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

very funny, now we no what you spend your time looking for 

-olie


----------



## it4lian (Mar 4, 2008)

heh, thats funny.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Haha cool or gross?


----------

